# Poke-Betta-mon



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I am turning your favorite Pokemon into betta fish! Let me know what Pokemon you want done and I'll do it. Let me know if you want a certain tail type or anything. Specify if you want color  (shinies are an option)

Just as a warning, I have not had the opportunity to play Pokemon X and/or Y because I do not have a 2- or 3-DS. Please forgive me if any of those requests come out a little strange. 

Here is an example: I gave Vaporeon betta fins (this was just a quick example, I will put more effort into actual requests)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

My fav was always Ninetails.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you do Piplup? he's my favorite:-D


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Houndoom, please?










I see him as a tough-looking plakat type.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think a suicune betta would look nice


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I have decided to take on five pictures at a time  so we have

1.) eatmice2010- Ninetales
2.) Indigo Betta- Piplup
3.) isntanything- Houndoom (Plakat)
4.) mercedesbenz25- Suicine
5.) OPEN


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

eatmice2010's Ninetales! Hope you like it  Sorry about the head... It looks too big to me, but...


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Indigo Betta's Piplup! I replaced his normal tail with a betta tail and added a Mohawk-like fin lol  Hope you like it!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

isntanything's Houndoom! This one was hard for me because I wanted to try something besides a side-shot, and I'm terrible at angles... I hope you like it even though it is sort of weird


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Fantastic.

Thank you so much.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmm... oh it's so hard to pick! I do love Jolteon, what about her? 
They all look great so far by the way!


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

Of course, my betta boy is named Flareon, so I absolutely need a veil-tail Flareon! If you want to you can draw it small (2"x2") that way I can print it out that size and put it on Flareon's tank. He and I will love it!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Updated list:

1.) mercedesbenz25- Suicune
2.) TheTrojanBetta- Jolteon
3.) Cari- Flareon (Veiltail)
4.) OPEN
5.) OPEN


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ravaari said:


> eatmice2010's Ninetales! Hope you like it  Sorry about the head... It looks too big to me, but...


I loves it


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ravaari said:


> Indigo Betta's Piplup! I replaced his normal tail with a betta tail and added a Mohawk-like fin lol  Hope you like it!



Thanks its great!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

could you do a snorlax?


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Would you be able to do a Skitty after Confishius's Snorlax?


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Updated list:

1.) mercedesbenz25- Suicune
2.) TheTrojanBetta- Jolteon
3.) Cari- Flareon (Veiltail)
4.) Confishius- Snorlax
5.) cheekysquirrel- Skitty

Now I have a full list an I will start working in the next batch!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is mercedesbenz25's Suicune! I figured with the two tails that it'd make a good double tail.  Hope you like it!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oooooh that looks really good! Thank you!


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

How about squirtle


----------



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

When there is an opening, I would love a milotic.


----------

